# Help needed...



## Michal (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi!- sorry for my english- im for Poland.

My female Pseudocreobrota whalbergii [erm?... :roll: -&gt;] changed skin on 01.02.06, and she dont spread her wings (she's imago now). It is normal? What I can do? Thx for help.

P.S.

I bought her as subimago for 24zl (something about 6-7dollars) in supermarket!- Isn't it fantastic charge  ?


----------



## Jodokohajjio (Feb 5, 2006)

You mean adult and subadult? (imago = adult, subimago=subadult?) It could be a defect due to molting. From what I hear, the wings are very delicate, so there are lots of things that could happen to harm them...

good luck!


----------

